# Notebook mit rarer Eigenschaft - Herausnehmbarer Akku!



## Themistokles_ (21. April 2015)

Hey User!

Ich bin gerade dabei für einen Freund einen Laptop zu suchen, mit dem er universitärem und spielerischem Genuss frönen kann.

Jetzt kommt aber der Clou: Der Laptop muss einen HERAUSNEHMBAREN AKKU haben! Ich verzweifle leider gerade bei den herkömmlichen Websiten, die diese Information spärlich bis wenig preis geben (da nicht in die erweiterte Suche integrierte Eigenschaft), was die Suche nach einem geeigneten Laptop zur Hölle macht. 

Dementsprechend wollte ich fragen, was ihr für Empfehlungen habt...

Die weiteren Wunschspezis sind:

- 1920x1080 Auflösung
- 8 GB RAM (DDR3 natürlich)
- 500-1000 GB Speicherplatz - SSD Zusatz wäre ein zusätzliches Plus, wird aber nicht benötigt
- i5 bis i7 Prozessor von Intel
- Graphikkarte von NVIDIA (spielfähig)
- Akkulaufzeit -> nicht wirklich wichtig! ab 2 Stunden gehts klar!
- Bildschirmgröße: Beliebig
- OS: Windows 7 bis 8.1
- DVD-Laufwerk -> nicht zwingend benötigt!

PREIS!!!
bis 750 € (absolutes Maximum!)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## Hackfleischhirn (21. April 2015)

Also atm hab ich n MSI  GE60(2 Jahre alt).
Hat n herausnehmbaren Akku, fhd,, usw. allerdings ne 660m drin. Is nur bedingt spielfähig. Sowas wie League of Legends is noch drin, BF3 geht auch noch halbwegs aber nicht auf max... Am Besten du schaust mal auf der MSI Seite nach neueren Modellen

EDIT:
Aso was ich noch fragen wollte. Was will dein Kumpel denn spielen. 
PS: hab grad mal selbst bei msi geschaut und da steht nix zum Akku...
Musst also n Laptop der gewünschten Leistung nehmen und dann Reviews anschauen...


----------



## Research (21. April 2015)

Hallo:

Mal hier gucken:
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG C703 CORE Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3") - Intel Core i7 + FR Tastatur - Tomb Raider Edition
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - M4S XMG P304 PRO Gaming Notebook 33,78cm (13.3")
Und Verhandeln.
Bei mir war ein netter Preisnachlass drin.



Sonst sehe ich relativ schwarz.
Gaminglaptop und 750€ passen nicht.


----------



## Hackfleischhirn (21. April 2015)

MSI GE60-i760M245FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-3630QM / 4GB RAM / 500GB HDD / 660M] bei notebooksbilliger.de
MSI GE60-I760M245FD Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

beides das gleiche. Bei notebooksbilligerde aber nicht erhältlich. Wenn du da aber auf Bild 7 schaust. und das vergrößerst siehst du unterhalb des Panels die Ritze vom Akku. Is im übrigen das selbe Gehäuse wie meins.


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2015)

@Research (OT), wie genau lieft das bei dir mir dem Verhandeln? Ich möchte mir fürs nächste Semester auch ein Schenkernotebook anschaffen, allerdings sind bei mit durch einen Unijob durchaus 1300-1500€ drin.


----------



## Themistokles_ (21. April 2015)

Was würdet ihr zu diesem Laptop sagen? 

HP Pavilion 15-p206ng Notebook 15" Full HD / Intel® Core™ i5-5200U / 8GB / 1TB + 8GB Flash / GeForce 840M 4GB / Win8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Gut oder schlecht? Ich bin mir auch bei der Marke etwas unsicher...


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2015)

Dumme Frage vielleicht, aber was soll ein austauschbarer Akku in Kombination mit "Laufzeit ist ziemlich egal"?


----------



## Themistokles_ (21. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dumme Frage vielleicht, aber was soll ein austauschbarer Akku in Kombination mit "Laufzeit ist ziemlich egal"?



Ein defekter oder älterer Akku soll beim Defekt oder bei Entladung schnell austauschbar sein. (So vermute ich zumindest)

Mein Freund ist außerdem nicht gerade so der Hardware-Schrauber, deswegen will er im Zweifelsfalle den Austausch wohl lieber selber ausführen. Ist aber eine festes Kriterium.


----------



## Hackfleischhirn (21. April 2015)

Hm also wie bei dem der Akku herausnehmbar is... dazu kann ich nix sagen. Aber ich kann auch nicht einschätzen wie gut eine 840m zum spielen gedacht ist. Die hat schließlich DDR3 Speicher.
Ok hab grad mal nachgeschaut. Im schnitt 2% weniger Leistung als eine 660m. ABER die fps unterschiede sind doch schon krass.
Ein paar beispiele:
Spiel         840m      660m
BF4             11fps      15fps 
Fifa14        97fps       170fps
Titanfall     21fps       21 fps

NVIDIA GeForce 840M - NotebookCheck.net Tech
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

Ich denke eher nicht dass die 840m so gut zum Spielen geeignet ist. Bzw. die 660m besser geeignet ist


----------



## Themistokles_ (21. April 2015)

Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> MSI GE60-i760M245FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-3630QM / 4GB RAM / 500GB HDD / 660M] bei notebooksbilliger.de
> MSI GE60-I760M245FD Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> 
> beides das gleiche. Bei notebooksbilligerde aber nicht erhältlich. Wenn du da aber auf Bild 7 schaust. und das vergrößerst siehst du unterhalb des Panels die Ritze vom Akku. Is im übrigen das selbe Gehäuse wie meins.



Ausverkauft?


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2015)

Es muss ja nicht immer Ultra sein. Dann geht man eben mit der Auflösung runter und nimmt mittlere Details.


----------



## Themistokles_ (21. April 2015)

Research schrieb:


> Hallo:
> 
> Mal hier gucken:
> mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG C703 CORE Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3") - Intel Core i7 + FR Tastatur - Tomb Raider Edition
> ...



Ohne Betriebssystem? Da sehe eher ich schwarz...  
Oder gibt es eine günstige Möglichkeit an ein legales ranzukommen? (Massenlizenz/PC-Store)

Ansonsten sehr schöne Geräte... aber wie stellst du dir das mit Verhandeln auf einer Online-Plattform vor? Ich kenne mich mit dieser Seite/Schenker leider wenig aus...


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2015)

OS gibt es recht Häufig per Dreamspark Programm über die Uni.


Themistokles_ schrieb:


> Ein defekter oder älterer Akku soll beim Defekt oder bei Entladung schnell austauschbar sein. (So vermute ich zumindest)


Solche Überlegungen machen halt dann Sinn wenn die Akkulaufzeit wichtig ist. Wenn sie das aber nicht ist darf auch einfach ein eingebauter etwas altern.


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2015)

Themistokles_ schrieb:


> Ohne Betriebssystem? Da sehe eher ich schwarz...
> Oder gibt es eine günstige Möglichkeit an ein legales ranzukommen? (Massenlizenz/PC-Store)
> 
> Ansonsten sehr schöne Geräte... aber wie stellst du dir das mit Verhandeln auf einer Online-Plattform vor? Ich kenne mich mit dieser Seite/Schenker leider wenig aus...



Du kannst bei Schenker das BS einfach unten dazukaufen. Oder wenn es günstig sein soll, dann eben ein Win7-Key von Ebay oder wie angesprochen Dreamspark.

Das mit dem Verhandeln interessiert mich auch. 

Scherker bietet allgemein recht viele Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten, jedoch sind die Aufpreise für ne SSD oder mehr RAM im Vergleich zum selber Einbauen schon recht hoch.


----------



## Themistokles_ (21. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> OS gibt es recht Häufig per Dreamspark Programm über die Uni.
> 
> Solche Überlegungen machen halt dann Sinn wenn die Akkulaufzeit wichtig ist. Wenn sie das aber nicht ist darf auch einfach ein eingebauter etwas altern.



Ich finds auch nich sinnvoll. Die Eigenschaft ist aber 100% indiskutabel...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2015)

Bei dem Preis und herausnehmbarer Akku ein muss und Spielefähig, da muss er leider 100€ drauflegen. Anders geht es einfach nicht. Will er 10€ sparen, geht nur fest eingebauter Akku. 

860€ aber herausnehmbarer Akku:

MSI GE60-2PEi745FD (0016GF-SKU84) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


799€ aber fester Akku:

Lenovo IdeaPad Y50-70, Core i7-4710HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB SSHD (59427074) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Beide haben Intel Quadcore und GTX860m. Darunter ist nicht viel mit spielen. Evtl noch eine 850m, aber dann muss man auf GDDR5 achten. Wird jedoch auch nix in der Preisklasse, das Lenovo ist schon das günstige mit Intel Quad und potenter GPU.


----------



## Research (25. April 2015)

So, war mal weg.

Was hab ich gemacht?

Gesagt das ich Azubi/Student bin, was ich damals war, (in der IT   ).
Da hat mans nicht so mit Finanzen.

Dann ein Auslaufmodell gewählt. War ein i7 2xxx, 8GB DDr3 1600 und ne 6990m. Dazu ne 7.200 320GB Platte.
Da kam gerade der i7 4xxx raus.
Akku dazu, Kosten 1100€.
Bezahlt: 730€. Wenn ich schneller gewesen wäre sogar nur 630.

Argumentiert mit deren Aufrüstpreisen. Die sind "deutlich" höher als die Kosten auf der Straße.

Fragt ob ihr das Ding ohne RAM und HDD bekommt. Das könnt ihr günstiger selber nachrüsten. Rechnet halt mal nach.

Win7 über Dreamspark oder Ebay. Gebt denen vernünftige Argumente und "man wird sehen was man machen kann".

Ach, anbei, der Service von denen ist göttlich. Hatte bis jetzt keinen besseren. Alleine deswegen muss man dort kaufen.

BTW: 24-27: 50€ Rabatt bei mitkauf einer WD Platte.
*Und am 01.-07.05 100€ bei einer Crucial SSD.*
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies


----------

